# SV lamb chops



## cooker613 (Aug 1, 2019)

Remembered to take a couple of pictures. SVed the chops with garlic and rosemary 135 degrees for 2 1/4 hrs, from frozen. 

Dried and laid on the grill, ready for the searzall







Torched and on serving plate






Torched some corn on the cob


----------

